# Android Apps



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Browsing thru a zillion apps is very tiring, to say the least. What apps do you use and why do you use them? What's good and what's bad? I've got a feeling there's a lot of other interesting apps out there that most of us haven't seen.

Please limit this to apps for Android devices, there will be another thread for iPad apps in a couple seconds.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Root Explorer - File browswer that you must have root access to use
Pandora - Music
Alarm and Timer - Has better options than the default Alarm built in Clock
IMDB - App is better than the website most of the time 
Pew Pew 2 - I'm a sucker for geometry shooters
Mr Number - Auto hangs up on anyone who calls me privately/blocked plus I can ignore calls from companies that changed their ToS to allow them to call me for business needs (survey crap)
PDA Net - Wired tether
The Find - Great app for price comparisons and coupons while in the store
IRS 2 Go - Interesting reading some of the stuff they put out


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

*Astrid Task* - Task keeper / reminder

*EEBA [Easy Envelope Budget Assistant]* - Great expense tracker lets you sync entries with other smart phones in the house so everyone knows where you stand monthly budget wise.

*Note Everything* - Nice note keeper, shopping list etc

*Endomondo* - Activity Tracker, tracks various exercises through GPS for distance travels calories burned etc
*
MyFitnessPal* - Daily Calorie intake / burned tracker, set weight goals

*Redbox* - Reserve rentals, check local machines inventory

*Scanner Buddy* - monitor local Police, Fire etc

*Tikl *- Push-to-Talk, turns phone into Nextel Walkie Talkie

TuneIn Radio


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Your other thread is for Ipads are you wanting to know Tablet Apps?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Angry Birds: Fun game... If one is into that sort of thing.
Benjamin Moore Color Capture: an app that allows you to scan a color, and the app will tell you what color it is.
Color Detector: for color-blind people... I'm not, but I know someone with an Android phone that is.
DBSTalk: not hard to figure out... 
DIRECTV: for those with DirecTV.
Dish Network: for those with Dish Network.
Dropbox: great way to have access to some of your files.
EBay: If one is into that sort of thing...
Facebook: If one is into that sort of thing...
Fruit Slice: Fun game... If one is into that sort of thing.
Glow Hockey: Fun game... If one is into that sort of thing...
iMapMyRUN+: a GPS tracking pedometer.
Key Ring: Keeps track of your discount cards... And replaces them.
Kindle: If one is into that sort of thing...
Google Books: If one is into that sort of thing.
Google Sky Map: Just an awesome little bit of coolness.
Google Music: A new app that will work with Google's upcoming cloud service.
GroceryIQ: A synced grocery list. There are multiple ones out there, and I'm not sure which is best though...
IMDB: It's just handy to have sometimes...
Lookout: Anti-virus program that does considerably more...
Ninja Kaka: A fun game (ala Fruit Ninja).
Nook: If one is into that sort of thing...
Photobucket: For those that use the service.
Photoshop Express: Basic photo editing tools...
Post it Desk: A handy note widget.
Redbox: for those who use the service.
The Weather Channel: Always handy...
Twitter: For those that Tweet...
WeatherBug: Always handy...
Zip Code Search: Occasionally handy.
Wifi Analyzer: Occassionally handy...
Zedge: Wallpapers, ringtones, oh my...


~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's an informational piece on what they refer to as "4 Essential Productivity Apps" for Android:

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/227583/four_essential_productivity_apps_for_android_tablets.html


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

*Google Body* - Awesome tablet app
*Google Sky Map* - Ditto

*Pulse News* - Newsreader 
*TweetCaster* - Twitter client

*Google Books*
*Amazon Kindle*
*Aldiko Book Reader* - Does ePub plus PDF, lets you save position in PDFs
*Adobe Reader*

*Andoku* - Sudoku
*USA Today* - Honeycomb version
*CallTrack* - for Phone; saves log of a call to one of your Google calendars
*Documents to Go* - for MS Office documents
*Bar Control* - Lets you put any app in your status bar as a shortcut

and no Android device is complete without ...

*Apps Organizer* - Categorizes your apps, and you can put one shortcut on your home page to drill down by category to launch an app.

DIRECTV has an Android app, too, but you could also look for your bank, insurance company, etc.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Quick Settings - one press to access ringer, wi-fi, volume, airplane mode, gps etc
Screen off - soft key to turn off screen
Weather Bug - radar and 
Wifi Analyzer - shows wifi strength, chanels etc
Wireless Tether (needs root) - free wireless tethering for multiple devices
MyBackup Pro - (best with root) back up data
Titanium Backup - (best with root) back up and freeze aps
Adfree (needs root) - blocks ads in apps
Movies - uses gps to find closest theaters, lists movie times, links trailers
Google Maps - 
Multiicon - put up to 4 icons in the same space as a single icon
ShopSavy - scan barcodes to find the best price on any item
gReader - Google reader
Astro - file management
QuickBoot (needs root) - one click reboot, recovery, bootloader or Power off
Safe Neighborhood - lists convicted sex assult fellons in the area
Navigon - navigation / map software
arcMedia - media player for codecs not natively supported


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

It's been a long time coming but..
*
Netflix* - currently available for HTC Incredible, Nexus One, Evo 4G, G2, and Samsung Nexus S.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My suggestions.....

GasBuddy
Dropbox - Mobile client for the Dropbox application. I use it to upload my KeePass file
KeePassDroid - For accessing my KeePass Files


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Your other thread is for Ipads are you wanting to know Tablet Apps?


Good question. Since I don't have an iPhone, I don't care about iPhone apps. Selfish of me. Should have thought it thru better. Yeah, all apps for Android and iOS devices. I do have an Android phone and I do care about all the Android apps. Perhaps a Moderator can change the titles? Or can I? Let me see. If I can't, would one of the Mods please change the titles to include all Android apps and all iOS apps?...Nope, I can't change them. Have to be a moderator.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Root Explorer - File browswer that you must have root access to use
> Pandora - Music
> Alarm and Timer - Has better options than the default Alarm built in Clock
> IMDB - App is better than the website most of the time
> ...


I use Advanced Call Blocker. My son's a cop and he disables CID when he's working, so your app would block him. I like Advanced Call Blocker because it's so much like my OOMA's Blacklist feature.

Finally found The Find app. Amazing how you can type in "The Find" and then have to scroll thru so many other apps till you hit it. I downloaded it and will give it a try.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> *Astrid Task* - Task keeper / reminder
> 
> *EEBA [Easy Envelope Budget Assistant]* - Great expense tracker lets you sync entries with other smart phones in the house so everyone knows where you stand monthly budget wise.
> 
> ...


Just downloaded Note Everything. Been using Evernote and don't like it. Just uninstalled Evernote and will try Note Everything.

I wonder if Scanner Buddy has an iPad app? Or something of that ilk? That sounds interesting.

Tikl, the app that turns your phone into a walkie talkie, I've been trying to get my son to put that on his phone, but he refuses. Thinks I'm gonna drive him nuts with it....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Angry Birds: Fun game... If one is into that sort of thing.
> Benjamin Moore Color Capture: an app that allows you to scan a color, and the app will tell you what color it is.
> Color Detector: for color-blind people... I'm not, but I know someone with an Android phone that is.
> DBSTalk: not hard to figure out...
> ...


Which do you think is better, Alan, The Weather Channel or Weather Bug Elite? I've got the Bug Elite on my Droid, but I expected more from it. Thought it would be like the application on my PC.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> It's been a long time coming but..
> *
> Netflix* - currently available for HTC Incredible, Nexus One, Evo 4G, G2, and Samsung Nexus S.


Finally! The lack of that was a bit of a turnoff in the Android tablets I tried.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Finally! The lack of that was a bit of a turnoff in the Android tablets I tried.
> 
> Rich


Once the Ice Cream Sandwich version of Android comes out 4Q...all apps are supposed to work cross-platform between Android tablets, phones, and also Google TV. That could be a game-changer...opening up many tens of thousands of apps across all Android devices.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Once the Ice Cream Sandwich version of Android comes out 4Q...all apps are supposed to work cross-platform between Android tablets, phones, and also Google TV. That could be a game-changer...opening up many tens of thousands of apps across all Android devices.


Yes, keep in mind the Netflix app does not work on any of the Android tablets yet.

It's true that not all applications work across all platforms but the vast majority do. I was watching one of the Android developer sessions at IO earlier in the week and one of the attendees asked why apps don't scale to the larger screen on a Xoom. The response he got was a very firm "if your application isn't scaling it's because you wrote the application wrong, and it's not something new in Android 3.x, it's been there since 1.6!" I actually felt embarrassed for the dev getting verbally slapped like that in front of who knows how many people but it says a lot about how our experience depends on the developers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bobukcat said:


> Yes, keep in mind the Netflix app does not work on any of the Android tablets yet.
> 
> It's true that not all applications work across all platforms but the vast majority do. I was watching one of the Android developer sessions at IO earlier in the week and one of the attendees asked why apps don't scale to the larger screen on a Xoom. *The response he got was a very firm "if your application isn't scaling it's because you wrote the application wrong, and it's not something new in Android 3.x, it's been there since 1.6!" *I actually felt embarrassed for the dev getting verbally slapped like that in front of who knows how many people but it says a lot about how our experience depends on the developers.


That was an OUCH moment in that position in front of peers for sure. :eek2:

The good news is that the new ADK is supposed to include easy tools to drive multi-platform apps routinely.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> Mr Number - Auto hangs up on anyone who calls me privately/blocked plus I can ignore calls from companies that changed their ToS to allow them to call me for business needs (survey crap)


I LOVE this app! I get so many BS calls, including from some Pakistani-sounding scammer threatening me with legal action claiming I have an outstanding debt. He calls with different names from bogus numbers like 123-456-7890 or 10001 or 789, I kid you not. Mr. Number blocks out all this stuff. It has reduced my unwanted calls by 90%, and that is no exaggeration.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am looking right now to get an Android for the sole purpose of using the IHeartRadio ap. The cheapest I can do this that I have found so far is Virgin unlimited data for $25. But I am still on the fence about a phone. I do not care if it even rings. I just want to be able to hear my radio program anywhere in the US. Just looking for the cheapest.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Netflix works on a lot of Android devices running Gingerbread devices as of yesterday. I got it working on my Droid X today, quality is better than I expected


----------

